# the E65 rear trunk conundrum.



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

leshik said:


> Yeah the butt is the problem, but one of the explanations I heard a while ago that it was needed to be that big for aerodynamic purposes. I think Bangle even said that if they didn't make it that high, it'll have to be 1 foot longer.
> 
> A.


After Bangle first said this, I thought to myself "why is it other car-makers were able to make large cars that don't look like this?".

Ed


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> No.


Agreed.


----------



## Jay (Mar 28, 2003)

doeboy said:


> Asstek....


Here in Detroit we call it the "Asscrack". No catchy names for the 7 series yet, though.

Jay


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jay said:


> No catchy names for the 7 series yet, though.


You mean "Bangle Barge" hasn't caught on yet


----------

